# New Puppy Adjusting



## Swizzie2000 (Apr 26, 2011)

So after a lot of research and interviews I finally got my first Havanese! His name is Yoda, he is 13 weeks old, and very cute 

I just brought him home last night. We put him in his crate overnight and he did great (no yelping or crying). He is eating ok and we are working the puppy pads and taking walks regularly.

I am a little concerned, because he is very mopey. He and his sister were the last of a litter of 4, so I'm sure he misses her a lot. He is content to sleep and lay around even after I got home from work. He seems to enjoy walking, but when he is in the apartment he just cradles up next to his crate. 

Is it normal for a new Havanese puppy to be shy? How long does it normally take for them to adjust? Are there any tips to kick the blues?

Thank you much!

Mark


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Hang in there! Yoda is still getting use to your home. Welcome to the world of Havanese!

Oh! One more thing.....puppies sleep a lot..............................


----------



## Swizzie2000 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thanks for the positive words! hehe

He's real loving, just seems mopey. I'll just wear him out then let him sleep.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

It will probably take him a couple days and then he'll dive right into life in his forever home!! Does he like to play fetch? oh and ENJOY the sleeping puppy .. the older ones don't sleep quite as much. LOL


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

So true! I want my babies to be all cuddly and sweet but then I start praying for them to take a nap so I can get on the computer lol.......


----------



## Swizzie2000 (Apr 26, 2011)

He isn't quite playing fetch yet. It seems like he gets more and more comfortable after each walk. 

I gave him a nice brush and he seemed to enjoy that. I'm afraid to brush him too hard, especially with the curved, sharp, needly comb. It seems like it pulls his hair too much.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Where are the pictures of Yoda???? Welcome to you and your little one. They take awhile to adjust, but the good thing is puppys adjust quickly and as he grows you will hope he naps more. Injoy the settling in phase while it lasts.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't know if you saw this but cmorris600 just posted about being worried that their 14-week old puppy was a loner! http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=14210

As I and quite a few other people responded, having a puppy that is a little more independent is NOT necessarily a bad thing! I personally LOVE having a puppy that doesn't have a big issue with separation anxiety! As I said to cmorris600, as long as your puppy is adjusting well otherwise, I REALLY wouldn't worry about it - havs are "generally" 'velcro' dogs but every dog, like every human, has their own personality. Ceylon is sometimes a velcro dog and sometimes not - he is loving and well-behaved and obedient, but he is also independent and self-sufficient enough to NOT suffer from separation anxiety when he is left alone, which was my biggest worry with getting a Havanese.

I actually was _very _upset when Cey preferred sleeping in his crate to sleeping with me at first, back in February, but quite a few people told me (on this forum, when I posted about it) that their dogs did the same thing, and that they eventually warmed up and ended up sleeping with them eventually. I *wanted* to believe them, but of course I wasn't sure... yet for the past week, for the first time finally! Ceylon has preferred to sleep in bed with us instead of in his crate at night! . He still sleeps in his crate during the day, and is still sometimes aloof, sometimes velcro... but he is very well adjusted, and so it's just him being him.

As long as Yoda is seeming to adjust well otherwise (no fear/aggression, biting, etc.), and as long as he is still interacting with you during play-time, treat-time, training-time, and otherwise wanting attention on occasion, I would say it's just Yoda being Yoda. Yes, he may be sad about losing his sibling... but if he is emotionally healthy otherwise, and you are holding up your end of the deal (loving him! playing with him! loving him! walking him! loving him!), I think he will be just fine.

p.s. When do we get pics?


----------



## Swizzie2000 (Apr 26, 2011)

Loving little Yoda, and my girlfriend is loving him too! He is doing pretty well with potty training, and he doesn't cry at night. I'm amazed he is letting us get a whole night's sleep. He still sleeps a lot, but he is definately curious.

We have our first vet visit Saturday, so that should be informative. I want to get him into puppy classes asap. It sounds like Petsmart is a good option, unless anyone knows of another good idea down here in South Florida.

Here are some pics!


----------



## Anthea (Jan 12, 2011)

He is so cute! Be very happy he doesn't wake you up in the night!

I have relatives who do Petsmart classes. They really love it. I haven't personally taken any classes there yet but I plan to. I'm in Tennessee so I can't really help you with alternatives, sorry!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Oh my....what a precious little baby you have there!!! Love his coloring!!
Looking forward to watching him grow tho pictures!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Cute!!!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Awww...what a sweetie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

What a super cutie pie. Enjoy this stage. It goes by so fast.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

He is so cute!
I would look in to a private training center. I have noticed the pet smart area where they have classes her in oregon is about a 1/4 of the size as where I went I also noticed about 3 times the people crammed into a small area. Another good reason is that private training centers will have a bunch of additional classes offered. The area we took puppy kindergarten was about 1,000 sq ft so we really got to walk and learn about leashes. And we did calling and running. The one big thing I would try to find out is if the class has some small breed dogs. Our class had all large breed and Zoey never wanted to play.
How was your first Vet visit?


----------



## Swizzie2000 (Apr 26, 2011)

Suzi said:


> How was your first Vet visit?


Yoda was just given a clean bill of health! Very happy about that 

He is scheduled for his final round of vaccines 2 weeks from today. Then neutering several weeks later.

I'm gonna have to do some more research on puppy training. I like that Pet Smart is close and it's a pretty big spac, but I don't want to be in a group that is super packed.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Oh my GOSH, he is ADORABLE and what lovely pictures!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I took Yogi to puppy kindergarden at PetSmart, and was very happy. They have a small area where the puppies can socialize with each other, then use the entire store to train in, with all the distractions and socialization that offers. Yogi is super socialized, which in MY opinion is the most important aspect of kindergarden. And, extra bonus...for those of us who aren't rich... it's reasonably priced.


----------



## rvk5150 (Apr 30, 2011)

What a beautiful pup!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Swizzie2000 said:


> Yoda was just given a clean bill of health! Very happy about that
> 
> He is scheduled for his final round of vaccines 2 weeks from today. Then neutering several weeks later.
> 
> I'm gonna have to do some more research on puppy training. I like that Pet Smart is close and it's a pretty big spac, but I don't want to be in a group that is super packed.


The other problem with Petsmart is that anyone can and does bring their dogs into Petsmart, so there is much less control over cleanliness and NO control over whether the dogs wandering through are properly vaccinated. I'm ALL for starting early socialization, but I want it to be in an environment where I feel confident that the pups have had appropriate immunizations for their age AND that the older dogs that use the facility are healthy and properly immunized.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

krandall said:


> The other problem with Petsmart is that anyone can and does bring their dogs into Petsmart, so there is much less control over cleanliness and NO control over whether the dogs wandering through are properly vaccinated. I'm ALL for starting early socialization, but I want it to be in an environment where I feel confident that the pups have had appropriate immunizations for their age AND that the older dogs that use the facility are healthy and properly immunized.


 I totaly agree with what Karen said. My class was $120.00 for six weeks So $20.00 for a hr class. All the dogs are checked and Vets were called.


----------

